# S52 Super-Charger Advise Needed - ?



## Dennis33 (Nov 4, 2003)

I own a M Coupe with a S52 engine, just like E36 M3.

I have installed a Jim Conforti "Shark" software and JC CAI.
I have attended a Drivers School and a couple of Auto Crosses after the upgrades.
The car performs well......but, I would like more.

I really like my S52 engine, but after 2 years owning the S52 and reading about the 
S54 engine, I was considering upgrading my S52 M Coupe to a S54 M Coupe.

Recently I have read about and talked to people that have installed a SC on their S52 engine. They have been very happy with the SC upgrade and recommend it over upgrading to a S54 engine.

I know the S54 M Coupe would be a better long-term investment and worth more, compared to a super-charged S52.

What is the best, most reliable SC available for the S52 engine (Dinan, AA, etc.)?
Also, I undererstand that an intercooler or after-cooler is recommended.

I am wanting comments and advise.
S52 with SC or S54. If a S52 with a SC, what SC?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I have heard that Eurosport is working on a twin screw supercharger for the S52 that in prototypes is putting out 340-ish RWHP (not crank) and around 300 ft pounds of RW torque.

I would wait to see what happens when they are production ready.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

ChuckieChz keeps up with all the forced induction stuff going on out there - send him a PM.


----------



## hal9000 (Nov 6, 2003)

Bruce said:


> I have heard that Eurosport is working on a twin screw supercharger for the S52 that in prototypes is putting out 340-ish RWHP (not crank) and around 300 ft pounds of RW torque.
> 
> I would wait to see what happens when they are production ready.


Yep, Josh released pictures of the prototype just this week. Target date for release is supposed to be in March sometime.

Take a look at eurosporthighperformance.com under supercharger.


----------

